# Masterbuilt Gas Smoker Mods



## pignit

*Here is a lost post on my Masterbuilt Gas Smoker Modifications:*

I started messin with my Masterbuilt the day I got it. First thing I did with the help of this forum is switch from Propane to NG. I picked up some castors and mounted them on the legs so I can roll this thing around without lifting it up. 

I picked up the idea for extra insulation from a post and decided to add it to the *MB*. My smoker is single wall metal construction. I took hardibacker board and cut it to fit each outside wall and top. If you wanted more insulating value you could take it right to the edge. I wasn't really having a problem holding heat at the time, but now that winter has set in I think it has really helped me keep my temps without having to crank it up all the way. 









I had some problems with the wood chip pan from *MB* allowing too much flame through the vents and catching my wood on fire. I messed with smoke boxes and tin foil but nothing kept the wood form igniting at some point in the smoke. That's when I added the smoke daddy. So far I'm pleased with it. It's a little stubborn getting started but once you get her fired up it provides lots of smoke. 
















Now I'm thinking about adding some baffles to the bottom walls to help disperse the heat a little more evenly. I'm getting way too much heat along the walls and without foiling or rearranging some larger cuts of meat, I get some black edges. I don't want to have to open the smoker to rearrang so I'm going to try some baffles. 

Thanks for the thread. Lots of good ideas!


----------



## seenred

Hey, Pignit.  Great mods!  I want to ask details about that insulating board material.  Where'd you get it?  What's it called?  What'd it cost?


----------



## pignit

It's called hardibacker board. It is used as underlayment for tile. Temps are good up to 500 degrees so it works well for a smoker. I got it at lowes but you should be able to get it at any building supply store. I think it ran about $12.00. This was some leftover I had.


----------



## seenred

Thanks for the info.  Point for you


----------



## minn.bill

Nice mods and good pics.heres some more points.


----------



## creative rock

Question, since you added the smoke daddy, is it the only source of heat, or are you still using propane?
I was considering buying a smoke daddy for use with a cold smoking process, but if it is burning your meat, then it would be to hot.

TIA
Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## azrocker

I have a smoke daddy and have cold smoked cheese with it. It worked great. I installed it on my gas grill and have smoked a roast with it. It works well. I am glad I got it. Porky Pa was great for customer service. I rate the product and service A+


----------



## pignit

Matt,
The smoke daddy doesn't create any heat inside the smoker. It creates some heat in the unit itself but none of it is transferred to the inside of the smoker. The heat I'm referring to is created by the gas burner.


----------



## creative rock

Thanks for a fast response... I am still on course in that case in getting my smoke daddy. Sure would make life easier than using ducting from my smoker to a cold box. Since time is money, and cost of materials, the smoke daddy seems reasonable.






 to the members of this forum for all their insights and willingness to share their talents and knowledge. (CB in cure right now thanks to the members here, q-view coming after the smoke monday)

Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## spyx

On the original post, is that smoke daddy the Big Kahuna or the Large Smoker?  I'm thinking about purchasing one for my MES. Thanks


----------



## old poi dog

Smoke Daddy (?)  Could someone enlighten me as to what it is, how does it work? Seems like its portable?  Where can they be purchased?  Thanks All...:>)


----------



## spyx

Here is the site... http://porkypas.com/  (that I found, not sure if there are alternative places to purchase).  I have not used one although thinking about making the purchase.


----------



## pignit

It's the large but if I were buying again I would go ahead and get the Big Kahuna.


----------



## creative rock

Thanks a lot, was ready to order a smaller one, now have to think twice ;)

Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## pignit

The reason being the chips and pellets fall better in the larger one. I have to check on the one I have and the pellets and chips don't fall down into the fire sometimes and I have to stir it up a little. I don't think the larger diameter would have that problem.


----------



## old poi dog

Thanks for the link to the site and the recommendation as for the size to consider.  This sure is a great forum!!!


----------



## cruizer

Way cool never seen or heard of a smoke daddy before. This place is great!


----------



## pignit

I've done a number of posts on the Smoke Daddy from buying it, installing it... and getting it to work. I don't think the Smoke Daddy right out of the box is the end all. I've done a couple of things to mine that give me more control over the smoke it produces. Here are a couple of things I think you should know if you are considering one of these units.

I had a hard time learning the best method to get this thing burning and stay burning. I didn't like the fact that there was no way to control the air flow other than a back pressure valve in a T at the bottom of the unit. It is a very small valve that can be opened to give the pumped air a place to escape and thus decreases the amount of air/smoke going into the smoker. I purchased a much larger air pump with a rheostat so that I could turn it up when I was lighting it up, and turn it down when I was getting too much smoke. I also put a blow valve on it so that if the smoke got too intense you could open the valve and cut down the amount of smoke going into the smoker. You can also accomplish this by taking off the lid or cracking the lid to let some of the smoke escape.

I have found that to make this unit truly hands free for hours you really need to use the pellets. They will burn for hours without any tending. When you mix chips or try to burn just chips, they have a habit of hanging up in the cylinder. One way I thought to help with this problem was to actually mount the pump on the side of the Smoke Daddy to create enough vibration to keep things inside moving. So far I've opted for the pellets when I know I won't be here to watch it. If I'm here I'll add some chip so the mix. The pellets are a bit more priceeee than buying chunks or chips.

Another thing is lighting the smoke daddy. I've found that the pellets work much better getting this thing going. Also as I said before the larger air pump supplying more air makes a big difference in the time it takes to get it smoking. I put a layer about 1 inch thick in the bottom, use a torch, and really put it to it for a few minutes. I have had to go back and relight the pellets if it doesn't take the first time but you get a feel for this as you use it. 

When you have used the SD and it has cooled, the top and the bottom are hard coming off. I have to heat up the top and bottom edges to get the caps off. It cleans up well with rubbing alcohol or lately I've been just soaking it overnight in soapy water. 

One other thing to watch out for. If you load it with pellets, make sure and leave room for them to expand at the top and not plug your line going to your smoker. The pellets will actually expand when they heat up and you don't want to stop up your exhaust. 

I'm sure I'm leaving something out.... but as with anything you have to learn the little things about it that make it work best for you. I love having such a variety of wood pellets to experiment with. There is a little more to it than meets the eye. For my needs and method of smoking it works great.


----------



## fiddler252

One of my customers sent me a link to this thread. I'm always interested in what others are saying about the Smoke Daddy. I would like to respond to it with this update. 
One thing I have done is that I have increased the size of the air pump I send. I agree that the one I was originally sending was a bit small for the larger units. On adjusting the air flow, I have found that running it with full pressure works the best. If you want to adjust the smoke output the use of a larger wood chip mixture works best for less smoke. I also have added a better air valve assembly. ( The air valve is there to prevent back pressure to the pump and is not intended to be the only way to adjust smoke output. The mixing of different size wood chips works the best for that.) _I think I will put this in my instructions._ I have noticed that wood pellets vary in moisture content and using all wood pellets can sometimes be a problem. I recommend a mixture of pellets and wood chips. This is a gravity feed unit with no moving parts and using just wood chips can sometimes stop the drop thats why a mixture works best. The Smoke Daddy takes a little getting used to but for a unit that you can put whatever smoking fuel you want into it, from small limbs to wood chunks and not be tied to buying specially designed products to make it work, I think it works pretty well. I appreciate all comments. This helps me address any problems. I also offer a money back guarantee if you are not satisfied. 
Thanks Dennis AKA Porky Pa 
Smoke Daddy web Page http://porkypas.com/


----------



## mgnorcal

Good looking mod there, simple, durable, effective.

Is it possible that the extra insulation has made the hot-spot problem worse?

On my clone (very similar except maybe a bigger cast iron chip pan) I get pronounced hot spots along the sides about 6-8" up.  I'm thinking something as simple as pieces of aluminum flashing on the inside of the chamber, just along the bottom foot and ideally with at least a small airspace between it an the wall would redirect some heat toward the center and even things out.
I have tried it with some scrap aluminum pieces and it definitely eliminated the hot-spots I detected on the exterior of the unit.

I also considered putting a large rectangular plate with holes in it on the lowest rack to try to re-direct some of the hot air flow towards the middle and away from the edges.  Something like a diffuser plate used in offsets.

I was ready to do an insulation mod too, but I started to worry about worsening hot-spots so I've put that on hold in case I need to mod the interior of the unit first.
(and frankly my unit is working pretty good as is so I don't want to make it worse)


----------



## pignit

I honestly don't think the insulation on the outside had an effect on the hot spot. I think it has more to do with the heat coming around the edges of the water pan. Your idea of a diffusior to mix the hot air together before it gets up in the smoker.... right over the water pan.... I think is the best solution. It's really not a big problem.. I could move the meat around a little sometime during the smoke and probably eliminate most of it.... but what fun would that be.


----------



## creative rock

I put a cookie sheet over the waterpan... seems to help, but still not a fix all... I am thinking if the vent on top was on the left side it would have helped some of the hot spots... All of mine are on the right side of the unit... direct path to the vent.

Just my thoughts on it,
Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## coyote-1

I want to use this on the beach. Any ideas on battery-operated (or other) portable pumps? Perhaps some sort of small, portable pressurized oxygen cylinders similar to the CO2 things used to power airguns?


----------



## fiddler252

Hi Group This is Dennis from Smoke Daddy. 
I offer a battery-operated air pump. I don't think using pressurized oxygen cylinders or C02 would be a good idea I think it would get to hot and melt the screen.  I have upgraded The Big Kahuna with a larger output tube and a heavier screen. I just smoked 2 small pigs using the Smoke Daddy. Thanks for thinking of the Smoke Daddy. Link to http://porkypas.com
Link to Smoked Pig video


----------



## island smoke

Nice Mods.....looks really nice!

Got the MB Dual Fuel Pro for Christmas.  Did some mods to include the MB shelf that they make for the electric.  It is a nice size shelf to hold things.  It can hold the Maverick, a pot of mopping sauce, your gloves, and whatever you need.   It folds down when not in use.  With making the drill holes on the shelf, a little bigger attached it to me Dual Fuel.  Found it for $9 on Walmart.com.   Based on the box, Masterbuilt says that it fits most of their smokers.  Funny, they didn't advertise it much.  I got rid of the factory external thermometer and installed the River Country 3-inch calibrating thermometer in the door ...from Amazon.  Really nice, accurate, and can read the large numbers on the dial (getting old).  And you can calibrate it with a screw on the back, if it should happen to get a little off.  Nice cuz I can see where the dial is at from the door of my house...don't go outside unless I need to do something.  Nice little mods to make life better. 

Also, getting a garden cart (wagon) to put the smoker and propane tank so I can wheel out from the house.  Also will put some plywood side inside so that the wind can't blow out my pilot at the bottom.  Also, a nice place to store my wood chunks and get me a big plastic container to put therms and other stuff ...all on the cart.













20140131_171905_resized (360x480).jpg



__ island smoke
__ Jan 31, 2014
__ 1


----------



## texas raider

> *PignIt,*
> 
> *I read above about your mods, have a few questions. Is that Hardiplank still working, and how fragile is it? Haven't ever messed with it before, is it like brittle Styrofoam board, in that if it gets bumped it'll shatter or splinter?*
> 
> *I'm looking to possibly do that mod, along with adding a Smoke Daddy, to a S**moke Hollow  44" vertical propane smoker. I'm in the very, very windy Texas Panhandle, and swirling, gusting winds are almost always present except for a few weeks in summer, and I'm afraid those winds will create cool spots in the thin metal walls of a vertical set up. *
> 
> *BTW, did you paint that Hardiplankblack, or did it come that way?*
> 
> *Thanks,
> TR*


----------



## pignit

TR.. The hardboard worked great. It isn't brittle at all and is a very stable material. I painted it black and that held up excellent also. It did help with heat retention.


----------



## texas raider

Great! Thanks for the quick answer! I'm looking forward to doing the same to that Smoke Hollow unit. Also glad to read the guy from Smoke Daddy corrected some of the issues you mentioned.

Take care!


----------



## pignit

No problem. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## stjoeguy1122

Did you get your baffles built? If so was it a helpful improvement?


----------



## pignit

It's been awhile back but if I remember correctly it helped some but not to the degree I had hoped.


----------



## lil elmer

Pignit.  What's best way to install the hardibacker board onthe smoker?  Just got an elite and want to mod it before I assemble it.


----------



## pignit

Hey Elmer..... I just made sure I wasn't hitting anything important on the inside and bolted it to the outside with small bolts with big washers. Really doesn't take much. You can see from the pictures how many I used and where on mine......... I think I used 1/4 inch bolts.


----------



## lil elmer

That's what it looked like in the pic just wasn't sure if you epoxied it or just bolted. Thanks for the quick feedback and the idea. Lot better then the "blanket"


----------



## mch-bbq

Got a Masterbuilt Pro DF over the holidays.  Already made a few modifications--thanks to ideas from this forum and others.  

I added a Halex connector on the side for the temp probes and applied nomex gasket tape on the door to minimize smoke leakage around the door.  Pictures below.

Next mods include installing a shelf and maybe applying hardibacker board on the sides, back, and top.  Also, plan to build a cart for it.













image.jpg



__ mch-bbq
__ Jan 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ mch-bbq
__ Jan 11, 2015


----------



## mch-bbq

Made a few more modifications to the Masterbuilt pro.  After several attempts, I finally received the "right" shelf for my smoker.  So I installed that.  

Then I took my maverick 733 transmitter wire stand, disassembled it, and attached the plastic clip piece of the stand to the shelf.  So now the transmitter is securely positioned on the smoker.  Looks good and also very clean.  

Plan to smoke some chickens this weekend!













image.jpg



__ mch-bbq
__ Jan 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ mch-bbq
__ Jan 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ mch-bbq
__ Jan 16, 2015


----------

